# Ich suche eine SQLDatenbank ohne JDBC-Treiber



## Screen (1. Mai 2011)

Ich suche eine SQLDatenbank ohne JDBC Treiber

Ich möchte ein kleines und portables Tool mit einer kleinen Datenbank schreiben, dafür brauche ich eine portable Datenbank. 
D.h. die Dateibank soll keinene JDBC-Treiber benötigen und auch keinen SQL-Server. Dennoch sollte man diese per SQL-Answeisungen abfragen können. 

Ich habe an etwas sowas gedacht: Es liegt eine Datei z.B. datenbank.bbb vor, in ihr speichere ich meine Tabelle und deren Daten. Diese Datei sollte ich aber per SQL-Anweisungen wie z.b. SELECT * FROM DATATABELLE abfragen können.


Gibt es sowas ? Wenn ja, wo kann ichs mir laden? ;D


----------



## maki (1. Mai 2011)

Darf man fragen warum du keinen JDBC Treiber verwenden willst?

Das schleisst nämlich bestehende Lösungen aus, wie H2, HSQLDB, Derby/JavaDB, etc. pp. die deine anderen Anforderungen erfüllen würden.


----------



## XHelp (1. Mai 2011)

Na, die Frage ist etwas ungünstig/falsch formuliert, aber ich denke du suchst das Stichwort "embedded database". Derby, H2 etc.


----------



## Screen (1. Mai 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Darf man fragen warum du keinen JDDBC Treiber verwenden willst?



Naja erstes . Es soll ein kleines Tools sein und zweites es soll auf jeder Plattform laufen können. Vielleicht auch auf Handys.


----------



## Screen (1. Mai 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Na, die Frage ist etwas ungünstig/falsch formuliert, aber ich denke du suchst das Stichwort "embedded database". Derby, H2 etc.



Embedded heißt so viel wie: Die Datenbank als Datei vorhanden und im Programm integriert ? 
Ich dachte, das Derby auch einen JDBC-Treiber braucht und erst in den Datenquellen-Manager hinzugefügt werden muss.


----------



## XHelp (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, es gibt bestimmt Alternativen. Aber um auf die Datenbank zugreifen zu können, brauchst du etwas, was auf die Datenbank zugreift :bahnhof: Das ganze so allgemein zu halten, dass es einfach so von allein überall läuft (Win, Lin, Handy, Waschmaschiene, Toaster) geht nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn du JDBC umgehen willst kannst du entweder dir mal das hier ansehen SQLJet :: Pure Java SQLite oder aber halt eine NOSQL Datenbank wie z.B. db4o oder so nehmen.


----------



## Screen (1. Mai 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Naja, es gibt bestimmt Alternativen. Aber um auf die Datenbank zugreifen zu können, brauchst du etwas, was auf die Datenbank zugreift :bahnhof: Das ganze so allgemein zu halten, dass es einfach so von allein überall läuft (Win, Lin, Handy, Waschmaschiene, Toaster) geht nicht.



Sag mir nicht ,dass ich mir nun eine damn .TXT-Datei als Datebank erstellen muss. ;/  
Naja, man könnte die Daten per In- und Output-Stream in ArrayLists laden und und diese dann abfragen. Das ist aber eine Notlösung, da ich hier keine SQL-Anweisungen verwenden kann !


----------



## maki (1. Mai 2011)

Screen hat gesagt.:


> Embedded heißt so viel wie: Die Datenbank als Datei vorhanden und im Programm integriert ?


Ja.


> Ich dachte, das Derby auch einen JDBC-Treiber braucht und erst in den Datenquellen-Manager hinzugefügt werden muss.


Nein, das hat rein gar nix mit JDBC zu tun, was du da beschreibst ist ODBC und ist zB. für die JDBC-ODBC Brisge nötig, aber die sollte man sowieso nie vewenden.

JDBC Treiber vom Typ 4 laufen auf allen Plattformen, Derby, H2 und HSSQL auch.

Du hast absolut keinen Grund nicht JDBC einzusetzen, solltest dich mal etwas in JDBC einlesen...


----------



## Gast2 (1. Mai 2011)

Screen hat gesagt.:


> Sag mir nicht ,dass ich mir nun eine damn .TXT-Datei als Datebank erstellen muss. ;/



Nö, siehe meine Antwort. Aber ich schließe mich der Meinung an das du eigentlich kein Problem mit JDBC hast.


----------



## Screen (2. Mai 2011)

Ok, danke Leute. 
Ich hab wohl keine andere Wahl... 
Ich benutze einfach Derby.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Mai 2011)

Wobei H2 ja viel schicker ist.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2011)

...und ist vor allem um ein vielfaches schneller.


----------

